# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  Melee!

## Chris Thompson

Melee!:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mf17IRY1DQ

The chaos and unpredictability of a melee with broadswords, in which attacks can and do come in from any direction.

New Video Diplomas:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAMhZkhh_KI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ikVNDGaoTyc

Announcing our two newest mentors- Matt Tice of Broadsword Academy Los Angeles and Jake Hodgson of the Kingston Broadsword Academy in Ontario, Canada. With the addition of Matt and Jake, the Cateran Society now has nine authorized branch schools in the USA, Canada, Russia and Germany!

----------


## Javan M.

Congratulations Matt and Jake

----------


## Heiko G.

Congratulations!

----------

